# stock rhinestone transfers



## meowtodat (Jun 3, 2007)

hey all -

i would like to find a supplier for stock rhinestone designs that has a wide range as well as fashion forward designs. i also would prefer a supplier that uses rhinestone guy RG crystals or maybe Czech preciosa as opposed to Swarovsky (b/c of the cost). does anybody know a supplier like this? 

thanks.

myriam


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Try Airwaves In Ohio. ...jb


----------

